# I am rethinking rai?!?!?!



## runnergirl (Feb 6, 2011)

Should I try antithyroid (ptu) first? Nervous, thinking what if,


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

runnergirl said:


> Should I try antithyroid (ptu) first? Nervous, thinking what if,


You could do that. Don't do anything you are not comfortable with. You have to settle it in your own mind.

Try the PTU and see what happens. It will be contraindicated to running though. You might wish to discuss this aspect with your doctor.

Let us know!


----------



## runnergirl (Feb 6, 2011)

Are you thinking I wouldn't be able to run on PTU?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I think running would depend on whether the heart-related symptoms of your Graves are reduced while you are on PTU. For me, my heart palpitations never slowed down at all before my surgery, despite the fact that I was on an anti-thyroid med and an extremely high dose of beta-blockers. I would think this is something to discuss with your doctor.

For me, I did not want the RAI, but did not feel better on the anti-thyroid meds. I opted for surgery instead. Some people are able to regulate on anti-thyroid meds. It's up to you and how your body responds. Don't let a doc push you into a procedure you don't feel comfortable with. It's your body, and you will have to live with the consequences.


----------

